# Η Οθωμανική Αρχιτεκτονική στην Ελλάδα



## Costas (Feb 6, 2010)

Έκδοση του ΥΠΠΟ, σχεδόν 500 σελίδες μεγάλου σχήματος. Είχε προηγηθεί το 2002 το βιβλίο του Μάνου Στεφανίδη "Τεμένη της Θράκης" από τις εκδόσεις Μίλητος. Στον τόμο του ΥΠΠΟ καλύπτεται όλη η Ελλάδα, από πλήθος μελετητές, τόσο τα θρησκευτικά όσο και τα κοσμικά κτίρια και κατασκευές: τζαμιά, τεκέδες, κάστρα, λουτρά, αγορές, γεφύρια, βρύσες, και πολλά άλλα. Καλύπτεται έτσι μέγα κενό.


----------

